# Mail Box Post



## Dave T-G (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking for plans for mailbox posts - something contemporary. Any suggestions?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Are u talking just a piece of 4 x 4. Here in the land down under that is what a mailbox post would be.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave T-G said:


> Looking for plans for mailbox posts - something contemporary. Any suggestions?


Here try this

http://woodtools.nov.ru/projects2/WoodPlan/mailbox.gif

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I make my mail box holders of brick. Gives me a lot of options for design and makes for a good place to plant flowers.

George


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I make my mail box holders of brick. Gives me a lot of options for design and makes for a good place to plant flowers.
> 
> George


I made my last mailbox out of an old dryer. I have a see-thru door with a seal and a hinge so can see if I've got mail.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave T-G said:


> Looking for plans for mailbox posts - something contemporary. Any suggestions?


This one is fairly contemporary and definitely different...my favorite. It could get you kicked out of your neighborhood.:smile:









 







.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> This one is fairly contemporary and definitely different...my favorite. It could get you kicked out of your neighborhood.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being that my town is famous for being held-up by Ned Kelly, I think I could carry that one off real well 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I made my last mailbox out of an old dryer. I have a see-thru door with a seal and a hinge so can see if I've got mail.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Pictures?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's about 4 million of them...*

Could you narrow it down? The box itself must meet USPS regs, and the height from the ground must be around 42" if I recall. Here's some ideas: http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoX8uZM9P0nYAKGGJzbkF?p=mailbox%20post&fr=ytff1-tyc7&ei=utf-8&n=30&x=wrt&fr2=sg-gac&sado=1

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zqAhNL1jGJo/Sek59192HkI/AAAAAAAAAg8/qXHWfTKODns/s400/mailbox15.jpg


http://activerain.com/image_store/uploads/2/4/4/9/7/ar120933988979442.jpg


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I like this mailbox.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showpost.php?p=8678168&postcount=41


Warning, some adult language.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> I like this mailbox.


About 30 years ago my dad built an extra, extra heavy duty mailbox for a farmer who had been vandalized over and over again. The post was 6" sched. 40 pipe filled w/concrete and the box was 1/4" thick iron all welded construction. About three years after they installed it a teen smacked it with an aluminum bat while driving by. The bat came back and hit the kid in the face and broke his jaw bone and nose. The farmer was liable and, if I remember correctly, had to pay all medical costs as well as $20,000 in damages. :thumbdown:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> This one is fairly contemporary and definitely different...my favorite. It could get you kicked out of your neighborhood.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be perfectly acceptable in my neighborhood.

G


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> This one is fairly contemporary and definitely different...my favorite. It could get you kicked out of your neighborhood.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Really goes with the Wellcome sign.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I made my last mailbox out of an old dryer. I have a see-thru door with a seal and a hinge so can see if I've got mail.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 I like that Dave, but I don't think my commander in chief would go for it. She don't have much sense of adventure. LOL


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> About 30 years ago my dad built an extra, extra heavy duty mailbox for a farmer who had been vandalized over and over again. The post was 6" sched. 40 pipe filled w/concrete and the box was 1/4" thick iron all welded construction. About three years after they installed it a teen smacked it with an aluminum bat while driving by. The bat came back and hit the kid in the face and broke his jaw bone and nose. The farmer was liable and, if I remember correctly, had to pay all medical costs as well as $20,000 in damages. :thumbdown:



To me that is just utter crap. The farmer didnt tell the dipshtt to drive around swinging a baseball bat at things did he? All the Farmer did was have a mailbox constructed that would resist being vandalized. It didnt hit the kid did it? the kid would not have been hurt had he been home doing his home work instead of causing trouble for others.

A friend of mine had family that owns a very old abandoned 6-7 story building downtown here. Several years ago a kid broke into the building with the intent to vandalize and tag up the roof. on his way up to the roof he slipped and fell a couple stories through floors and was crippled. he was found a couple days later and was not expected to live but he did. He and his family were sued for him getting hurt even though he was committing a crime when he was hurt. He won. 
I am sorry and I might be a blacksheep here for my way of thinking, but I do not care what happens to you if you are out causing trouble and get hurt it is 100% your fault and no one else is liable. 
If I go out and am doing something I shouldnt be and get hurt, I take it as karma. 
You take a ball bat to my mail box, see how far your luck runs after I re-build it and I will fight it to the end. 
People in this country are stupid and all want hand outs. From the kid who gets hurt to the jury who awards him a $25 million settlement. Put me on one of those juries..... 



Way way off topic... sorry. LOL

Mail box post... if you are looking for a 4x4 post with a 45 degree brace you might think about going to lowes and looking at their selection and going from there, also keeping your eyes open while driving around. I have come across several nice designs I am in the process of stealing a little bit from of each and intend to make a post this summer. I have a steel post concreted into the ground, and I will be using it, and taking a 4x4 and splitting it and gutting the center and clam shelling it around the post so I have the look of wood, and sturdiness of steel.


----------



## tonnygarden (Jul 24, 2012)

First of all please tell me, what kind of mailboxes do you want?? There are two types of mailboxes; first, you can place in front of the house and the other one you can install outside the door. Your further information would be considered.


----------

